# Greetings from Pittsburgh



## thanatos696 (Sep 11, 2010)

Allo all,

Dave from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA here :ugeek: 
About me:
Feeder breeder/Pet Mouser for 15 years. I typically have kept between 15 and 20 adult breeder mice, many of which are allowed to live our their lives as beloved pets even after they are passed breeding. Total critter count mice and fish not included (500+ when they are..) is on the plus side of 60, ranging from stick bugs, to a 12 foot burmese python, to a Turkish Kangal Dog (don't feel bad, no one else has ever heard of them either.. google the pix.. big doesn't even begin to cover it, he has his own king sized bed)

I have joined, because over the last couple of generations, I was able to produce a consistent line of what I guess would be triple banded or belted mice? White nose and a white but with three black stripes between.. I'm still trying to pick up all the terms for patterns/colors (I don't have any short term memory so learning the acronyms will not be possible for me). This was not an accidental pattern, but rather something that I have been working toward, all be it at an amateur level breeding effort..Being able to do this has raised questions for me about just what all would be possible with some breeding advice. Keeping in mind that I have little intention of attempting to show my mice, my particular interest is just in breeding colors/patterns that I personally like.

I am also interested in acquiring a few of the varieties that we do not have available anywhere locally that I can find. Specifically, reds, foxes, a group of African pygmy mice, and potentially some others. If you got em, let me know!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome,beautiful dogs,I think they are known as Anatolian Karabash over here or is yours a related breed.Enjoy the forum.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## thanatos696 (Sep 11, 2010)

Here they have a few names, anatolian shepherd, Kangal, Turkish kangal, and a few others but they are used to refer to a dog with this type of appearance rather than the specific breed of origin.

"Kopegi" was imported as a pup at great expense to his worthless previous owners who couldn't even be bothered to re-home him when he got too big for them at 10 months, instead they just threw him out on the street to die. He spent just over 5 weeks on the street before I found him. When we rescued him, he was emaciated down to 40lbs and had 3 different colors of spray paint all over him.

Now at just under 2 years old he is up to 120lbs and 6'2" tall, and still has 2 years of filling out to do (The father was 210lbs...)

Eventually, I will try to get some family photos posted in the other critterz section.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome! 
I had a neighbor that had a Turkish Kangal Dog


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

